# New Show Rally's



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you haven't noticed we have 2 NEW show rally's listed
for next year 

The first being Warners The Great Escape at Belvoir Castle Grantham

The Great Escape

The second being Event Developments new show Summer Fair at Shropshire & West Midlands Showground

UK Summer Fair

Hope to see many of you at both

Jacquie


----------

